# Sockelung funktioniert nicht



## Ghrodan (19. März 2008)

Bei mir ist es nicht möglich den sockelbaren Items Juwelen hinzuzufügen, da die entsprechende Liste einfach nicht angezeigt wird...woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## melcom (19. März 2008)

bei mir das problem, dass ich die items nicht sockeln kann mit den entsprechenden juwelen. ich klick auf "Mit diesem Gegenstand ausrüsten" aber es passiert nichts - die items bleiben ungesockelt.

Browser: Firefox 2.0.0.12

lg


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

melcom schrieb:


> bei mir das problem, dass ich die items nicht sockeln kann mit den entsprechenden juwelen. ich klick auf "Mit diesem Gegenstand ausrüsten" aber es passiert nichts - die items bleiben ungesockelt.
> 
> Browser: Firefox 2.0.0.12
> 
> lg



Hallo Melcom,
um einen gegenstand zu sockeln mußt du nur das icon anklicken und dann das Juwel in einem der Slots ablegen. Die Funktion "Mit diesem Gegenstand ausrüsten" gibt es nur in der Detailansicht der Items, und die ist eigentlich nur für tragbare Gegenstände gedacht.

@Ghrodan:
Meinst Du, es wird nicht "automatisch" eine Liste von Juwelen angezeigt oder es kommt überhaupt keine Liste wenn Du den suchen Button betätigst? Im Sockel Bereich werden die Juwelen nicht so wie beim Verzaubern aufgelistet, man muss nach den gewünschten Sockeln explizit suchen.


----------



## Pusemukkel (19. März 2008)

Ich kann auch nichts sockeln.
Ich hab den Stein genommen und über den gewünschten Gegenstand fallen gelassen, nichts passiert.


Edit sagt: Wer richten schauen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oben gibts nochmal zwei plätze für den Gegenstand und den Sockel.


----------



## melcom (19. März 2008)

Pusemukkel schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Wer richten schauen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der erste slot ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen als ich zum beispiel meine haende dort reingetan habe aber gleich rechts davon den slot, habe ich uebersehen *g* vielen dank

@Beowolve danke dir fuer die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Bloodybeast (22. März 2008)

hallo ich kann keine steine in die sockel ziehen weder unter firefox 2.0.0.12 oder ie.an was kann das liegen.


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot damit wir uns das etwas besser vorstellen können.


----------



## Ghrodan (23. März 2008)

so leid es mir tut, aber auf die ganzen tipps und hinweise bin ich auch allein gekommen, tatsache ist, dass bei mir einfach keine liste der möglichen juwelen angezeigt wird...kann mir vllt. irgendwer helfen?


----------



## Ghrodan (24. März 2008)

okay, hab jetzt firefox runtergeladen und damit funktionierts problemlos, kP warum, aber yeeha


----------

